# ford 730 loader



## sbarrett (Sep 5, 2018)

just wondering if anyone has had success in resealing the spool valves on a 730 control valve,and if the aftermarket might offer a kit, mine operates very well,but always leaves a puddle underneath when i shut her down.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

No problem rebuilding the valve as long as the body is not worn out. Parts are here: https://www.messicks.com/nh/48479
I recommend printing the valve parts diagram and disassembling the unit before ordering parts.


----------



## sbarrett (Sep 5, 2018)

thanks for the reply,you have always been a lot of help and i appreciate it, Steve


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

I need help finding spool valve kit for a Cross controller on my Farmhand model 22, any help would be appreciated


----------

